# Signs my Dbol is good!



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok Gentlemen,

As some of you already know, i recently got ****ed in the ass over some Drol. Today i started DBol and i'm confident its real because the source and lab has been good to me before. Any signs i can look out for to indicate it is real? this is my first go with DBol and my understanding is i'll gain something like 10lbs in a week is this right? What happens to you when you take DBol?


----------



## bvs (Aug 5, 2015)

I know how you feel, i got screwed on some fake dbol. But eventually i got some good stuff and I felt headaches, bloat, strength and blood noses on 50mg of dbol. If its legit you will love it bro!


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 5, 2015)

Blood noses? Goddam!!! Luckily I don't get blood noses


----------



## bvs (Aug 5, 2015)

It will jack your blood pressure up so that is the reason for the blood noses


----------



## HDH (Aug 5, 2015)

Nose bleeds are pretty rare, you hear more about them with high doses of drol.

My BP stays in check as long as my BF does. I think a lot of that depends on the individual.

I wouldn't expect 10lbs in a week but it has happened. You will gain pretty fast compared to what you are used to though.

Just keep shoving the food down like you do.

H


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 5, 2015)

Dbol is like Prozac to me....God damn happy pills.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 6, 2015)

My strength increase The first week and I started to hold extra water the second week I was doing a TNE/Dbol blend tho.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

GSgator said:


> My strength increase The first week and I started to hold extra water the second week I was doing a TNE/Dbol blend tho.



I'm got a little test suspension mixed in too


----------



## HDH (Aug 6, 2015)

My favorite preworkout- Inj d-bol and TNE  :32 (20):

H


----------



## GSgator (Aug 7, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I'm got a little test suspension mixed in too



Like HDH said it is the best pre work. I had a lot of aggression and I could move some seriously weight. Just find your sweet spot when I would do 200mg of TNE I would have killer headaches during my training. A little off subject I did a 2ml inject in my delt about 60min pre workout at the time I had a training partner. I was wearing a sleeveless shirt and we were working out shoulders while I was doing shoulder  raises he was like WTF is that in your arm as I lifted my arm during that exercise I had a good grape size ball of fluid still In my delt and it was super visible


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 7, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Like HDH said it is the best pre work. I had a lot of aggression and I could move some seriously weight. Just find your sweet spot when I would do 200mg of TNE I would have killer headaches during my training. A little off subject I did a 2ml inject in my delt about 60min pre workout at the time I had a training partner. I was wearing a sleeveless shirt and we were working out shoulders while I was doing shoulder  raises he was like WTF is that in your arm as I lifted my arm during that exercise I had a good grape size ball of fluid still In my delt and it was super visible



haha i pinned 1 ml in my delt a few days ago and it made my middle delt stick out, then it turned into a big surface bruise


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 8, 2015)

My last 2 cyclesi just did 30 mg a day.i gained 18 pounds in 5 weeks and strength was awesome.i was also on test and deca.when i came off i only lost a few pounds


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 8, 2015)

Everyone will react differently to all compounds....Just because u have no response to a compound does not mean its bunk.  It means your body is not utilizing it....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

Last time I ran dbol my bp was kinda high. Pinned some test and when I pulled out I sprayed the wall with blood lol

For dbol typical signs are some water weight, rapid weight gains, increased strength, amazing pumps, altered mood either up or down, gym aggression and endurance.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 8, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Everyone will react differently to all compounds....Just because u have no response to a compound does not mean its bunk.  It means your body is not utilizing it....



Fd take a look at my gear thread with pics and let me know what u think


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> when I pulled out I sprayed the wall with blood lol



Is that what happens everytime u pull out?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Is that what happens everytime u pull out?



No usually it means I am about to bust my nut all over your mom's chin.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No usually it means I am about to bust my nut all over your mom's chin.


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No usually it means I am about to bust my nut all over your mom's chin.



I see somebody is on drol....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2015)

Send me the link, much easier otherwise I will waste a fine Saturday evening looking at tons of threads until I come across yours....






McDuffy said:


> Fd take a look at my gear thread with pics and let me know what u think


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 9, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> No usually it means I am about to bust my nut all over your mom's chin.



Ohhh really??? Lol I'm just gonna stop this one right here


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dbol is like Prozac to me....God damn happy pills.



Haha I second this man. The sense of well being is unreal!! I loved everything about it. Except for the BP issues. It skyrocketed my BP. I made the mistake for a few weeks of using pre workout as well and wow, my BP was dangerous. It's an amazing steroid and will do wonders, just e careful with it. If start out on the lower end of 30mg If you're able and go from there.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 13, 2015)

My BP just came back 164/88, i took to much preworkout today. I'm going to start monitoring this closely


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 13, 2015)

now its 148/83, i think looking at the girls in yoya pants thread made me relax or something


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2015)

I've only tried Pink thai and the white Russian ones in blister pack...never did ugl dbol... however kinda wanna again after reading all this shit


----------



## Yaya (Aug 13, 2015)

If I do an injection and blood doesn't spray everywhere I feel like I am doing something wrong


----------



## Magical (Aug 13, 2015)

deejeff442 said:


> My last 2 cyclesi just did 30 mg a day.i gained 18 pounds in 5 weeks and strength was awesome.i was also on test and deca.when i came off i only lost a few pounds



You should have chosen DefJeff as your screen name


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 13, 2015)

-Nosebleeds
-Libido increase
-BP increase
-Water weight gain
-Nipple Itch


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 13, 2015)

u know its good when u start helping random old ladies with their groceries


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 13, 2015)

Only hoping that they ask you back to their place.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 13, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> For dbol typical signs are some water weight, rapid weight gains, increased strength, amazing pumps, altered mood either up or down, gym aggression and endurance.



Like POB said, these are typical signs. For me the biggest is the increased BP.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm gonna be trying dbol for the first time soon. When using it preworkout, do you still take the same dose at the same time on non training days?


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I'm gonna be trying dbol for the first time soon. When using it preworkout, do you still take the same dose at the same time on non training days?



You can if you want.  I personally don't take it on off days.  It helps keep the crippling back pumps to a minimum


----------



## schultz1 (Sep 6, 2015)

My torn left pec is a reminder that my dbol was legit.


----------

